# Epson WF30 - New CIS - Replace Cartridges??



## McCrockett (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello all. I am just starting out in the t-shirt business. I recently purchased a small Epson WF30 with a corresponding CIS. After several agonizing hours of trying to set it all up - I ultimately get a "replace cartridges" error. So I tried everything from turning the printer off and on, reinstalling the cartridges, and even purging the air out of the tubes - but with no success. This printer seems to work great with the regular cartridges that came in the box, but not with the CIS. The printer obviously thinks the cartridges are empty, but this is simply not the case... 

Any suggestions??


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

I had many issues getting my Sawgrass Artainium CIS setup the first time and needed to run many nozzle checks and clean the heads. One thing that finally worked, was raising the inks up about an inch for printing. It just was not working and the Sawgrass tech support offered to replace the cartridges because one or more of the chips might be bad. 

I'd say try raising the inks slightly, running a head cleaning/nozzle check cycle, and if that does not work contact the company that manufactured the system.


----------



## McCrockett (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. By raising the inks up, do you mean reducing the amount of air in the cartridges (less air = more ink). Also, by cleaning the heads, do you mean the heads in the printer? I'm sorry, I'm very new to all of this. But I think I can do both of those.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

The CIS we're using came in a box with a lid, I inverted the lid and placed it under the ink, thus raising the box up by an inch. After printing, I remove the lid and again place the ink box back on the table, level with the printer.

Epson has some built-in utilities for their printers that perform nozzle checks and head cleanings. These help to move the ink through the system. 

We had a lot of air in the tubes and needed to prime the cartridges a few times.

I hope this works for you.


----------



## Malibu Babes (Jul 3, 2011)

Appx how many tees can be printed with 1 set of inks for this printer Epson WF30
There are no blacks and 4 colors in my design.
Image is small 6x9inches.
Just an estimate would help me figure out the cost per tee.
thx


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Clean the computer chips on the CIS carts. If there is dried ink or debris on them, it can interfere w/ the the carts talking to the printer.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

conde tech said:


> Clean the computer chips on the CIS carts. If there is dried ink or debris on them, it can interfere w/ the the carts talking to the printer.


The post was from Oct 2009, hopefully McCrockett has found a solution or hasn't been waiting all this time for an answer.


----------



## McCrockett (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, thanks everybody. I guess a little update would be appropriate. That CIS was a cheapo from Ebay. I tried everything in the book to fix it- but ended up returning it for a full refund. I have since purchased a CIS from bestblanks.com. It was on the expensive side, but sooooo nice when it worked. Since then I have sold that printer and CIS and upgraded to the Epson 1400. It has been great. By the way, for anyone planning on getting a CIS- I would recommend not skimping (although you may get lucky). Also, learn how to properly maintain one. The WF30 had a Replace Ink button that would flash after about 30 prints (+ or -)- my CIS (the one that worked) had a reset chip that would have to be reset, then I would hit the Ink button on the printer. As long as I kept the CIS fairly full and I printed something atleast every other day- it would be alright.


----------



## reunionman (Jul 3, 2015)

i have 3 epson wf 30 printers and the paper feed quit working on all 3 at the same time


----------

